

Trace Stolen Mac - matdwyer
https://hiddenapp.com/

======
niels_olson
How does this compare with Adeona?

<http://adeona.cs.washington.edu/>

~~~
elbenshira
Well, I'm not sure Adeona is still running. See the notice on this page:
<http://adeona.cs.washington.edu/downloads.html>

~~~
niels_olson
Yeah, I noticed that after pointing to it, but I was really wondering if this
is a commercial fork of the code or an entirely different project. Certainly
the core functionality seems awfully similar.

